# Looking for a good cat spot near Dayton



## Zacc14 (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking for spot in or around Dayton, willing to travel 20-25 mins. A buddy and I have fished various ponds and gravel pits near Dayton without much luck. Any tips on spots or baits would be great thanks


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

View media item 79035


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Here. ya go.....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, more details needed, are you looking for eaters or are you a catch and release guy? , channels I assume, GMR is loaded with them in the 2-5 lb range, Ive taken a few over 10 lbs. just gotta weed through a lot of them to get the bigger ones, almost all local ponds have channels. what rigs are you using and maybe we can help you figure out the best way to catch them in your favorite spot, can you describe it, I bet they are there, your just not fishing where the fish are at, my guess.

Salmonid


----------



## Zacc14 (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't really have a favorite spot. Just try new local places here around Dayton. Beavercreek ymca and small lakes or private ponds. Occasionally river, where we caught mostly carp or small channel. We usually use creek chubs for bait or hot dog or small blue gill we catch from the lake we are fishing. Never much luck when we fish. As far as set up, I just use the catfish rigs and mostly fish bottom. Occasionally fish with bobber. Open to anything. Just trying to get some tips and learn some things. I don't expect someone to give up their honey hole just want some tips on getting off on the right foot. Never much luck. I also would say we don't put too much time in. Just like fishing with a couple buddies with a chance to catch some fish maybe a few big ones occasionally. 


Salmonid said:


> yup, more details needed, are you looking for eaters or are you a catch and release guy? , channels I assume, GMR is loaded with them in the 2-5 lb range, Ive taken a few over 10 lbs. just gotta weed through a lot of them to get the bigger ones, almost all local ponds have channels. what rigs are you using and maybe we can help you figure out the best way to catch them in your favorite spot, can you describe it, I bet they are there, your just not fishing where the fish are at, my guess.
> 
> Salmonid


fa


----------

